# Annual NW Southport to Blackpool cruise.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep its that time of year again when Chirstmas is but a memory and you are struggling to regain your pre Christmas weight. :roll:

BTW its also time to partake in our (what has become) annual Southport to Blackpool cruise culminating in a fish and chip dinner at the Yorkshire Fisheries Chippy establishment. 
OK now the details.

Date. Saturday 28 January 2012.

Meet 11 am on the marine drive Southport on the car park near to the fair end of the drive. 
12-00 pm Drive to St. Annes with short stop at the pier entrance.
12.30pm onto Blackpool.
1.15pm arrive Blackpool and park up above Wilkinsons on the top deck of the multi storey car park.
1.45pm Lunch in the famous Yorkshire Fishers Chippy. Harry Ramsdens eat ya heart out.

Times may vary but we need to be in the chippy no later than 2pm. I will notify the chippy that we are coming depending on the numbers coming on the cruise.

Time in Blackpool to buy your rock and in Sara's case kiss me quick hat with man wanted written on the back. :roll: 
Finally make your way home as and when.

Right I will start a list of all those wishing to come on this and update it at regular intervals.

1/ Les& Jan.
2/ Marco34.
3/benb89.
4/ Mark Davies.
5/ burns.
6/ImolaTT.
7/ Sutty.
8/IWEM.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can count me in Les.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im in les


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, I'll be along for this one.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Would have loved to come to this but it's a couple of friends birthday weekend and they're all up in Filey 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Me too please! 8)


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

And me


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

... and count me in ta Les ...
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> Time in Blackpool to buy your rock and in Sara's case kiss me quick hat with man wanted written on the back. :roll:


You had a pint of die-hard for breakfast Les?? [smiley=rifle.gif] :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

You took ya time clocking that Sara. :lol:



burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Time in Blackpool to buy your rock and in Sara's case kiss me quick hat with man wanted written on the back. :roll:
> ...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't get chance to come online yesterday. I assume you posted it after I confirmed by attendance as I didn't notice it initially.

And for the record, I don't think they make hats with the kind of slogans I would require! :lol:

And you've not even added Mark to the list! Just 'cos he's defected from the TT to the S5, don't start ignoring the man!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

burns said:


> Didn't get chance to come online yesterday. I assume you posted it after I confirmed by attendance as I didn't notice it initially.
> 
> And for the record, I don't think they make hats with the kind of slogans I would require! :lol:
> 
> And you've not even added Mark to the list! Just 'cos he's defected from the TT to the S5, don't start ignoring the man!


... outcast ...  I'll be the one following at a safe distance at the back (probably with my own Shell petrol tanker in tow for top ups) :lol: 

Mark


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

sadly can't make as Saturday is my afternoon study day


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sorry,up to now, I will be offshore then, but we will see
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> Didn't get chance to come online yesterday. I assume you posted it after I confirmed by attendance as I didn't notice it initially.


Nope added it right from the start. :lol:

And for the record, I don't think they make hats with the kind of slogans I would require! :lol:



burns said:


> And you've not even added Mark to the list! Just 'cos he's defected from the TT to the S5, don't start ignoring the man!


I only add people who put their name down on this thread and yes I have PMd EVERYONE of the usual NW gang inc Mark 

Quote "Right I will start a list of all those wishing to come on this and update it at regular intervals." Unquote. And I have just done so. :roll:

As for the type of hat a witches one would would suit you :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> As for the type of hat a witches one would would suit you :lol:


That is probably one of the nicest things you've ever said to me! :-* :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Count me in. This year i'll bring the Mrs out for some fresh air :lol:

Note to self though, i WON'T be parking in the multi story as the GT-R was TOO big so no chance of getting the A8 in there [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me too please Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

First post updated to show all those who have sign up so far.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

We now have 10 confirmed cars (not sure exactly how many people but near 20 I suppose. I will need to inform the chippy of the numbers and approx time of our arrival as I always to. I will do that closer to the date. Right anymore for this cruise, all welcome.


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

W7 PMC said:


> Count me in. This year i'll bring the Mrs out for some fresh air :lol:
> 
> Note to self though, i WON'T be parking in the multi story as the GT-R was TOO big so no chance of getting the A8 in there [smiley=bomb.gif]


good to see you on here Paul!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

psg001 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in. This year i'll bring the Mrs out for some fresh air :lol:
> ...


Never mind that, are you coming then? :wink:


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

am busy that day unfortunately but would definitely be up for a NW meet another time


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Les.... Celia and I would like to join the Merry Throng to Blackpool. So see you on Saturday. Regards Harry(Flash)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Less than a week to go now. All forum names coming have been updated on the first post. Anybody else wishing to join us then all welcome just let me know and I will add you. I am assuming 2 to each car (11cars so far)and that all will be having lunch in the excellent Yorkshire Fisheries Chippy. I will be booking some tables with them as I have done each year so we should have our own reserved area. I expect to be in Blackpool around 1-30/2pm ish.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, not going to be able to make it now 

Got my Grandson staying over for the weekend & although i'm sure i'll get him hooked on petrol (or diesel) fumes when he's older, at 14mths he's a little too young to attend his 1st hoon.

Have a good one & i'll see you soon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Last call for this all welcome to join us. 11am meet at Southport on the marine drive near the old fair ground end.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

psg001 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in. This year i'll bring the Mrs out for some fresh air :lol:
> ...


Hi Priyan, when did you move from the RS4 to a TTRS & how are you finding the TTRS?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi les, sorry will not be able to make this one as collecting new mota tomorrow , have a good one and all be safe


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hope you all have fun & a great day sorry can't be there wheels to refurb & learning to do, busy year this year

I will be thinking about you all, especially Burns [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

G


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll be there about 11:30. A few things to do prior.

Nice day forecast again


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope you all have fun.

Cant make it as im working tomorrow 

Paul


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Have a good day boys and girls - see you Wed!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Hope you all have fun & a great day sorry can't be there wheels to refurb & learning to do, busy year this year
> 
> I will be thinking about you all, especially Burns [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> G


Thanks fella 

Can't wait to show off my new shine! 8) Just hoping I don't have to contend with shine-disguising ice, snow or rain tomorrow :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Have a good one.
I'm still on the tin box.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well just 6 cars and 9 peeps braved the torrential sun and nice weather. 8) 
So many called off and Jan is not well at all and I have to admit I almost cried off to be with her but I am made of much sterner stuff. :roll: 
Nice to see the old faithfuls once again and the fish and chips went down a treat. Lets see those pic's, I will post mine later. Going to watch Liverpool dump the 2nd team manc's out of a cup competition for the second time in the week later this evening.  That just made my day.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Another good cruise today, and good food at the Yorkshire Fisheries.  That said, I think I will have to spend the next three solid weeks in the gym to work off all the calories! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was surprised by the small turn but it was a good run, except for the baffoon in the Astra on the way.

Still not convinced by those chips :roll:

I'm looking forward to seeing some photos too. Ian's camera looked super.

All in all another good day and looking forward to the Lake District cruise in Spring.

See you all soon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A few pic's from yesterday.
The huddle.








Parked up on the top of Wilkinson's multi story car park Blackpool.








In the Yorkshire fisheries fish and chip restaurant Blackpool.
































last but not least. Have you ever seen such a disgraceful, dirty engine bay in a TT? I promised Sara aka Burns I would not tell who's it is so I wont be doing so OK?








and no its not his.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

The LES on the engine cover would have been finished off with 'woz ere' :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The engine bay is functional! I'm not one of those bonnet whores who have theirs up every time the car comes to a stop! :roll:

It's not been cleaned since the summer, and when the weather is this cold, there's no chance I'm doing anything other than the part that people see (ie the exterior). Battery cover is currently in the boot  I may put it back on today - I left it off whilst I didn't trust the battery - it has since proved itself to be a little more reliable over the past few weeks. 

But there is no chance the engine bay is getting a clean until the spring.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> The engine bay is functional! I'm not one of those bonnet whores who have theirs up every time the car comes to a stop! :roll:
> 
> It's not been cleaned since the summer, and when the weather is this cold, there's no chance I'm doing anything other than the part that people see (ie the exterior). Battery cover is currently in the boot  I may put it back on today - I left it off whilst I didn't trust the battery - it has since proved itself to be a little more reliable over the past few weeks.
> 
> But there is no chance the engine bay is getting a clean until the spring.


I agree, it's a bit cold for such jobs, it's a nice job in spring, you can see great results quickly.

Look at this pic from a few years ago.. guess who has their bonnet up? Look at all the cars too!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

It was only a matter of time! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> It was only a matter of time! :lol:


Slacker.. :roll: 
Anon


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Morning thats a shame, real low on numbers there, tbf I did say from the start I couldn't make it as not one to say coming if can't make things.

That said I am defo going to be there @ cherry tree as it's on a Wednesday this Weds IIRC ?

Have been flat out & this year is gonna be a big year but have made mental note to try & get out more as all work & no play ain't good, also getting nagged from all directions. :lol:

Real sorry couldnt make this trip as I know that Les puts a lot of time & effort into things as they don't organise themselves.


----------

